# Small Ovaries



## marshmallows (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi All,I know I should have spoken to my Dr about this and I will when I go back after my 21 blood results are in but has anyone had a scan and been told they have small ovaries? when i went for a scan probably about 18 months/2 years ago the woman who was scanning me told me my ovaries were small but as I had been on the pill since an early age it was probably due to that, the doc never mentioned it since but now this makes me worried.


----------

